# Betta Leaf Hammock is the Perfect Fit for Any Tank



## PetGuide.com (Jan 30, 2014)

Swimming is hard! When your betta needs a break, this leaf hammock is the perfect place to rest.​
I grew up with pet fish but don’t remember any surface accessories except for the floating breeder tank for my multiplying guppies. We had seaweed sure, and ceramic castles and decor, but I now regret not having any surface resting spots for the betta. If the title doesn’t say it all, this is a little bed made specifically for Siamese fighting fish — and it’s a bestselling item among PetGuide readers.

This betta hammock is a great addition to any enclosure. This artificial leaf attaches to the side of the tank with a suction cup. Place it near the top to give your fish a resting spot near the surface.

Last year, a sad-looking Siamese fighting fish prompted a New York Times reporter to write about depression in fish. One way researchers suggest keeping your own pet bettas entertained is by housing them in large, landscaped tanks. Zoo Med Laboratories has a full line of betta accessories, including ceramic logs that provide shelter and a sleeping den, and floating logs for fun.

Zoo Med Laboratories AZMBL20 Betta Bed Leaf Hammock, $4.99, Amazon

~ PetGuide.com


----------

